# What do you feed a baby corn snake?



## ChainsawMonkey (Aug 26, 2007)

I keep reading on the internet that you feed them baby mice, how big are baby mice? I've never seen a baby mouse before and was curious, because all of the petshops I've been to feed them live crix.


----------



## GailC (Aug 26, 2007)

They eat 1-2 day old mice, the mice are small, maybe 3/4"
Any petsote that says they feed them crickets is either lieing or stupid, corns don't eat crickets and can actually die if they do.


----------



## Ted (Aug 26, 2007)

ChainsawMonkey said:


> I keep reading on the internet that you feed them baby mice, how big are baby mice? I've never seen a baby mouse before and was curious, because all of the petshops I've been to feed them live crix.


never seen a baby mouse? dont know what baby snakes eat?

i sure hope you're not planning on keeping a snake for a pet.:?


----------



## ChainsawMonkey (Aug 26, 2007)

No its not that I didn't know what to feed them, it's just that I had no clue as to what a baby mouse even looks like. I've never put to much into learning about snakes because I'd never considered keeping one. Then I saw a baby corn up close and fell in LUV with it and was curious as to how big a baby mouse is. I want to get one, and I'm trying to learn all I can about them before I invest in a $40 animal and accidentally kill it. They didn't tell me to feed the snake crix, I just saw them in there and assumed through my powers of deduction that crix in tank + snake = snake no more hungry.


----------



## Farom (Aug 26, 2007)

This is basically what baby mice look like, only the larger one would probably have fur at about that age.






I suggest putting forth the ten bucks or whatever it is for a book at PetCo or other pet/book store.  You can probably find a lot of information on the internet, but you'll also come across a lot of conflicting information and such.
Good luck!


----------



## Mina (Aug 26, 2007)

Its small, pink, and naked.  No fur.  Go to your local petstore and ask for a mouse pinky.  They will give you a small pink thing, feed it to your corn.


----------



## arrowhd (Aug 26, 2007)

Most small corn snakes will eat "pinkies".  They are nothing more than baby mice.  Called pinkies because, well they are pink.  Most pet stores will carry adults as well as pinkies.  I think you are going about this in a good way.  If you want to purchase an animal your not familiar with you should ask alot of questions BEFORE you purchase it.  Try your local library for books regarding keeping snakes as pets or buy one at a pet store.  Good luck.


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 29, 2007)

well DUH its a CORN snake feed it corn ROTFLOL 
ahem Thats a little yoke .
but i did see some corn in a food dish for a corn snake at a little pet store once ... they couldnt believe me when i said corn snakes dont eat corn lol


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Aug 29, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> but i did see some corn in a food dish for a corn snake at a little pet store once ... they couldnt believe me when i said corn snakes dont eat corn lol


I refuse to believe this ever happened.


----------



## Ted (Aug 29, 2007)

Mushroom Spore said:


> I refuse to believe this ever happened.


you mustve missed my post where i told about when i got a job at a pet store in the mall as a teen.
since i was the resident snake expert, they put me in charge of the reptiles.
i went to the back to see what i was gonna feed that day and they had a corn snake in the cage and it in the bowl..YES..corn..from a can.
i almost fell over.
true story..i have never gotten over it.


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 29, 2007)

Ted said:


> you mustve missed my post where i told about when i got a job at a pet store in the mall as a teen.
> since i was the resident snake expert, they put me in charge of the reptiles.
> i went to the back to see what i was gonna feed that day and they had a corn snake in the cage and it in the bowl..YES..corn..from a can.
> i almost fell over.
> true story..i have never gotten over it.


i am guessing that they really didnt knwo what to feed it and asked the vendor. and i also assume the vendor thought they had to be kidding so he kidded back and said corn. Problem is they were not kidding lol they told me BUT thats what the breeder said to feed them !! lol


----------



## mindlessvw (Aug 30, 2007)

depending on the size some of them have to eat pinky parts...not sure what that is? use your imagination...


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 30, 2007)

mindlessvw said:


> depending on the size some of them have to eat pinky parts...not sure what that is? use your imagination...


is it something that is _part _corn and _part _pinky?


hehehehee


----------



## Taceas (Aug 31, 2007)

Go back to the pet store and buy The Corn Snake Manual by Kathy Love...or exchange the snake for it.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 31, 2007)

good grief


dude HAS NOT GOT THE SNAKE YET

he is researching.


----------



## GailC (Aug 31, 2007)

Its surprising how big of a meal a tiny corn snake can eat. I bought a tiny little girl today, pet store told me they've been feeding pinky heads or back legs. 
She took a whole 1 day old pink with no problem.






My moms boyfriend thinks that milk snakes sneak up on cows and steal milk from their udders:?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Sep 1, 2007)

waldo said:


> My moms boyfriend thinks that milk snakes sneak up on cows and steal milk from their udders:?


You think that's wacky, check out what else people believe:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coachwhip_(snake)#Myths

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoop_snake


----------



## GailC (Sep 1, 2007)

You know, things like that really make me loose hope in the human race...


----------



## Aztek (Sep 1, 2007)

Mine has not eaten since I got it exactly a week ago. 

I tried feeding it Monday, then yesterday.


----------

